# div in einem andern div mitscrollen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2005)

Hallo,
ist es möglich ein div in einem andern div mitzuscrollen? 
also mein Problem ist das ich einen Text habe den man mit overflow scrollen kann nun befindet sich in dem Text ein Bild welches ich mit einem anderen Div positioniert habe, wenn ich nun den Text scrolle sollte sich das Bild mit bewegen und ich möchte eigentlich keine iFrames einsetzen.
Wäre nett wenn mir dazu jemand nen Tip geben könnte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maik (5. August 2005)

Wenn die Grafik mitscrollen soll, dann kannst du sie doch als Hintergrundgrafik für das scrollfähige DIV definieren. Mittels *background-position* lässt sie sich in dem DIV positionieren und mit *background-attachment:scroll* mitscrollen.

Wenn du deine Demo-Seite aus den anderen aktuellen Threads ansprichst, dann solltest du das DIV*#contentbild* mit der Grafik auch im scrollfähigen DIV*#content* einbetten.


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. August 2005)

Sowas sollte sich doch eigentlich mit position:absolute lösen lassen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2005)

Oh bin ich blöd. Mit dem einbetten hats sofort geklappt.
wenn ich dem contentbild jetzt ein negativen top-Wert gebe, gibt es dann sie Möglichkeit den Bereich der aus dem Div herrausschaut trotzdem sichtbar zu schalten?

Gruß


----------



## Maik (5. August 2005)

Wenn du einen negativen *top*-Wert für ein Element (DIV) bestimmst, dann verschiebt es sich nach oben. Ergo: wenn die Grafik 100px hoch ist, und für das DIV*#contentbild* *top: -100px* bzw. *margin-top: -100px* bestimmt wird, dann verschwindet die Grafik komplett in den unsichtbaren Bereich des Elternelements DIV*#content*. 

Mit der CSS-Eigenschaft *overflow: visible* kannst du diesen Bereich zwar sichtbar gestalten, das DIV wird nach oben ausgedehnt und die Grafik komplett angezeigt, aber diese CSS-Formatierung gilt dann auch für den darunter folgenden, bislang scrollfähigen Inhalt. Der Text wird komplett angezeigt und das DIV lässt sich folglich nicht mehr scrollen. Ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, oder   

Warum willst du überhaupt eine Grafik (teilweise oder komplett) in den unsichtbaren Bereich eines Elements verschieben, um sie dort wieder sichtbar zu machen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2005)

Ich hatte das überlegt weil sonst der Scrollbalken halt genauso hoch ist und der gescrollte text halt auch zuweit oben erst unsichtbar wird.
Ich dachte es gibt vielleicht die Möglichkeit dan Visible auf einzelne Objekte anzuwenden ohne das es eine direkte Auswirkung auf den Scrollbereich hatt, also das eben das passiert das dann alles aus dem Div fällt.
Aber ich werde das dann halt so machen müßen, ist ja nicht so schlimm.

Gruß


----------

